# Mixing siamese colours?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I wanted some opions on mixing blue and seal point siamese, i know i want to show siamese but i cant decied between seal and blue. From my pet types i prefur the blue but the seal point seems to show up much better.
i wont be able to have lots of mice so i was thinking about mixing them so i could get both in the same litters. Would this be a No no in the show world or would it not matter at all?


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't think it would matter at all.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

If you want to compete seriously,concentrate on the seal point.Blues rarely win.What about having seal point and seal point satin?Two sections with one variety.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Sarah, that was something i was wondering as i rember someone saying a nice black will allways beat a nice blue so was wondering if it would be the same with the siamese. I supose i could keep mostly seals and compeat seriously with them and just dabel in showing a few blues untill i get more space. Blues do realy have my heart, my first siamese was a blue but it would be nice to do well showing.
Im not that keen on satin, i had some satin dove pieds in the past and just prefur the non shinys, i dont know why.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't remember who, but someone said "you can all the varieties you like... but only one or two at a time". And it's true if you're planning to be in the hobby a long time. I would say start off with seal points and work hard on them, do well, earn some respect on the show bench and then branch into something less likely to win if that's the variety you love more. Siamese are hard, don't get me wrong, but a good one has a chance at Best in Show.

I started with dove self because I loved them most (and I still do) and although to start with it wasn't about winning at all, it really does get very disappointing to breed a losing variety when you first start out. If you breed something that has a chance at success and you do well with it, you'll prove to yourself and other fanciers that you are a good breeder.

Also, even if you're not keen on satins it'd be good to keep some in your stud for exhibiting. As Sarah says, having satin means you are able to compete in two sections with only one line of mice, which gives you double the chance for a Best/BOA in Section, which is where you start winning points and appearing in the top twenty. If you win both the satin and the AOV sections, then you have double the chance at Best/BOA in Show!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you, Ill defernatly try first with the seals and then once ive got the hang of things and all is well pick up a few blues.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

PPVallhunds said:


> Thank you, Ill defernatly try first with the seals and then once ive got the hang of things and all is well pick up a few blues.


You need to seek out Peter Barker if he is at the show.He bred and exhibited both successfully .


----------

